# chili düngen!?



## rcm2602 (26. Mai 2009)

hallo an alle,

habe mir ein paar chili- und tomatenpflanzen gekauft, nun meine frage ob ich beides düngen muß und wenn ja womit?

danke


----------



## Ernie (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: chili düngen!?*

,
wenn du die Pflanzen vom Gärtner geholt hast, 
sind sie meistens gut vorgedüngt.

Ich würde bei beiden trotzdem ne gute Fürsprache in Form von Dünger geben.
Für Tomaten weiss ich, dass es spezielle Dünger gibt.

Schau mal hier, ich glaube hier findest Du viel Infos für deine Frage
http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenpflege/duengung/tomatenduenger.html


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: chili düngen!?*

Bei Tomaten nehm ich Hornspäne. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: chili düngen!?*

Hi,

also Tomaten und Chili sind eigentlich sehr verfressen. Ich nehm gekörnten Rinderdung.


----------

